
London museum is livestreaming a key 21st-century artifact: festering sewage - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/08/stinky-festering-sewage-now-21st-century-artifact-watch-the-livestream/
======
wetWipes
A lot of people make a big deal about the less biodegradable wet wipes (people
carry with them, and use instead of toilet paper) and disinfecting towelettes
(used for killing germs on hard countertops and metal/plastic/wood/tile
surfaces) but it’s interesting to see that 90% of the mass is fat and or
derivatives of fat as when converted to harded soap precipitates.

There’s a lot of junk people flush, that aren’t intended to pass down drains
and sit in pipes or receive sewage processing. Are wet wipes and disposable
germ cleansing antiseptic towels and products like daipers and condoms as big
a deal as people make them out to be?

~~~
Freak_NL
According to the sewage experts providing an analysis of the Whitechapel
_fatberg_ in London, yes, wet wipes and such are a big part of the problem¹.
Wet wipes and other comparable sanitary products _combine_ with the fat in the
sewers to create these blockages — massive ones in areas with ageing sewer
pipes and a lot of people.

Solving this problem means reducing _both_ fat and sanitary products that
should not be flushed.

One proposed action in London is to stimulate toilet owners to place bins next
to the men's toilets as well. A sizeable group of men using wet wipes is a
recent phenomenon, providing a place to dispose of them might help.

And honestly, what makes people flush nappies, period products, and condoms
down the toilet? Awareness (clear 'don't flush' messages on packaging
perhaps?) can be part of the solution too.

1: [https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/feb/18/dont-
fee...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/feb/18/dont-feed-fatberg-
museum-london-clogging-sewers-oil)

~~~
kennydude
"Awareness" brings you things like "Dwaine Pipe" :|

[https://www.nwl.co.uk/your-home/learn-about-water/Dwaine-
Pip...](https://www.nwl.co.uk/your-home/learn-about-water/Dwaine-Pipe.aspx)

~~~
DanBC
That's aimed at children.

Water companies have less cartoony messages aimed at adults.

------
lingzb
I've always wondered what real sewage looks like. Now I can watch it while
snacking on popcorn.

------
userbinator
I wonder if something like a non-stick (PTFE) coating would be effective in
preventing deposits from growing again.

